Ask HN: What tech podcast do you listen to? - miguelarauj1o
======
tdhz77
I enjoy software engineering daily. I think that the questions asked in this
pod are far beyond other tech podcasts. I get the most value out of this.

------
jetti
.NET Rocks

The Elixir Fountain

